# language and art classes



## mels (Nov 3, 2010)

We are new to Tomar and are looking for classes in beginning Portuguese and also for drawing/painting. Anyone know where to inquire??? Thanks, Melinda and Charles


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Your local Camara Tomar will are responsible for language classes ask at the Camara building, think art classes would be more of a private nature, Tourist a good place to ask normally have lists of local arts & craft people


----------



## Centralbound (Aug 16, 2013)

I recommend private classes for language. The lingua-não-materna courses offered by local governement are not great and move at the speed of the slowest student present.


----------



## artencounter (Apr 21, 2014)

It is must for beginners to join language and art classes to go with the right direction of learning. In these classes experts teach foundational knowledge according to your interest. You can also enhance your innovative or creative ideas.


----------

